# belly button problem



## ken Sass (Dec 19, 2013)

well, i think i have a belly button hernia, went to see my surgeon, he was not in but i talked to his nurse who agreed with me. my options are.1. watch it to see if it gets bigger or i cannot poke it back in easily, pain, or 2. have another surgery, i think i am going with option 1. i have no pain or other problems now and i had 1 before and it never bothered me, for all i know it may be the same 1, i just thought the doc fixed it when he had me open last time. nurse said to wear my belt when i lift. if they cut me open again i am gonna have my naval removed. it is all ready 2 inches to the left and it will keep this from happening again, also recoup time is 3 months no lifting.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 19, 2013)

Damn u can't catch a break.  Sorry to hear about this one.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 19, 2013)

u need to stop steroids and take life serious..

focus on ur crunchy bellybutton


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 19, 2013)

Quit lifting what you can't?


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear, Bro. Hope you can beat this without going back under the knife.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 20, 2013)

If you have your naval removed you will look like df's grampy.


----------



## Jada (Dec 20, 2013)

Damn papa ken, get well man


----------



## Seeker (Dec 20, 2013)

Damn bro. Where's the reset button? Good luck man


----------



## j2048b (Dec 20, 2013)

Damn ken! Im sorry to hear about this i guess its time to switch up to a bodybuilding routine or go straight cross fit for u!  (jk of course on the cross fit)


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 20, 2013)

Papa ken.....sorry to hear that. Damn you don't hear that everyday. .....im having belly button surgery.  Hope you heal up fast....!


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 20, 2013)

I read somewhere that using a belt can cause an issue because of the pressure your putting on the hernia. Im not sure about this though. Can anyone shed some light on this i cant remember where i got this info. 

And i dont trust nurses btw. id speak to the doctor.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 21, 2013)

No...you should use a belt.  Common sense will tell you that when your abdominal wall becomes distended under pressure, you get hernias....harder to distend with a 13mm squat belt--notice I didn't say impossible.  I deadlift and squat a lot, and I wouldn't want to do 1RM without one.


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 21, 2013)

There are three cases in which we worry about hernias.

1. Strangulation
2. Incarceration
3. Pain control

Strangulation is when bloodflow is cut off from the herniated area. Incarceration is when the bow is cut off so that nothing can move through that section of the bowel and it becomes impacted. The third can happen from inflammation but not necessarily be strangulated or incarcerated. Strangulation and incarceration are both considered emergencies and need to be fixed urgently. Usually if none of these three things are the issue in the herniation appears to reduce itself then typically you can just leave it alone and continue working out as you normally would. 
*The only thing I might worry about a little bit is using a belt. Sometimes having a lot of pressure over hernia and then exerting force can actually cause more inflammation and exacerbate the hernia. You can probably just ask your doctor about that one though and get his opinion.*

shortz@tid

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-strangulated-hernia.htm
http://www.wisegeek.org/what-is-an-incarcerated-hernia.htm
(note that hernia belts are different)
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-hernia-belts.htm

extra info:
http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/inguinalhernia/#type
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hernia#Inguinal


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 21, 2013)

*Hernia belts can weaken the tissues further because of the constant pressure. This is particularly true with a truss, which exerts more pressure.*

Read more: http://www.ehow.com/way_5523040_hernia-belt-really.html#ixzz2o5Z3mQ2W


----------



## Joliver (Dec 21, 2013)

I am an elite 220lb class lifter.  I wear a belt.  I wouldn't squat over 600 without one.  I don't know anyone that would.  I understand you are showing real world studies and articles.  Advanced powerlifting is not the real world.  It is meta-human.  I do deficit deads with over 700lbs.  My guts are packed together under a sheet of muscle in the front and in the back that is capable of stabilizing and supporting my superstructure to the degree that my soft guts are probably planning an escape route.  Those muscles do not cover the navel, so something better.  

Pick a world champion lifter in any class--they wore a belt.  It is probably NOT because the wanted to increase the likelihood of injury.


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 21, 2013)

I never argued that he shouldnt use a belt ever again neither was i disputing the use of belts amongst the elite in powerlifting. Im just giving a heads up to ken about possible issues. 

Anyways, im glad to be acquainted with an elite lifter. Hopefully i can do 700lb deficit deadlifts in a not so distant future. Hell i might even break world records. Im not one to sell myself short. But this is best left for another thread.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 22, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> I never argued that he shouldnt use a belt ever again neither was i disputing the use of belts amongst the elite in powerlifting. Im just giving a heads up to ken about possible issues.
> 
> Anyways, im glad to be acquainted with an elite lifter. Hopefully i can do 700lb deficit deadlifts in a not so distant future. Hell i might even break world records. Im not one to sell myself short. But this is best left for another thread.



Now that you mention it, I don't think you did.  A belt can become a liability to your core.  I will give you that.  You do reach the point where the belt is a must, but if you start your 135lb warm up set with it on....bad news for you.

If I can get my fat ass back down to 220lbs after the holidays I will be lucky...I may be lifting at 308 if I don't turn some of this pie down.  

Breaking world records would be a blast.  But being better than you ever thought you could be is just as rewarding.  

Good luck Hero.


----------

